# ah! My plant has officially taken over my tank.



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

From this:














To this:












Any tips?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

holy mother of god!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

And how long did that take? What species?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well its great to know your plants are thriving!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

You need a way to trim that down. Chainsaw perhaps?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Leave it alone plants only make things easier.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

What type is that???


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Holy smokes, that looks awesome! I am in awe of your plant growing skills


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha the only thing i notice is that its huge, but it seems you have lost most of the plants you had in the first picture


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Haha the only thing i notice is that its huge, but it seems you have lost most of the plants you had in the first picture


I noticed that also tallonebball All though the plant seems to make a nice center piece no?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

It makes a beautiful centerpiece, I'm just so curious to what it is.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

me too, i wanna know how long it has been growing for 

and what part of germany are you in fishchic?


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> Haha the only thing i notice is that its huge, but it seems you have lost most of the plants you had in the first picture


There are only two plants in the previous picture that I have lost. The Bog Scarlet Hygro grew all the way to the top then just suddenly died! =[ and the Cabomba died too. I suppose I have a selective green thumb! hahah. 

I honestly have no idea what plant it is...I wish I did!


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

daniel89 said:


> me too, i wanna know how long it has been growing for
> 
> and what part of germany are you in fishchic?


It's been growing for about 10 months Daniel89. 

I reside in Landstuhl, Germany. It's down south


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

My brother is in germany in the army when i visit him i might have to swing by your place and visit?


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Do you know what base he's on?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

nope i will find out :O


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I would suggest thinning it out a bit. Cut any straggly blades, then just a few extra for safe measure. I would go as far to say up to 1/3 of the blades can be taken off, but don't take that many out for safe measure. The trimming should promote new growth, usually with new leaves. Once there are smaller leaves growing, you can trim more of the larger leaves. Basically creating a rotation of trimming the largest leaves off to make room for smaller. 

Wish I had this problem currently... best of luck!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Fishy, I know a family that lives in Spalt, Germany. Although Spalt is amost 3 hours from you. It is just South of Numberg. All I know about Spalt is that their town owns the Spalter Bier factory.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

just let it grow. it look s great.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey he lives in Landstuhl, Germany. Have no idea if thats close to you or not lol


----------

